# How to build a control Panel



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is a video I did some time ago and just released it to YouTube.
I hope you all can use this information.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdjpUyc9w6s

Thanks , Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike,

I've always loved the way you make your plexi / styrene track control panels. You vids make the process look easy, but the results are so professional!

TJ


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very well done. Will be bookmarking for future reference.:appl:


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow after watching this video maybe I can make some really nice panels. If I may ask one question. I see you are blocking off sections. Since my layout is still being built (bench work stage still) and I am using DCC I do not have to worry about blocking out? Or would you still think it would be a good idea to atlest put some blocked sections in?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Fifer, great video.

Slowbalt, You do not have to block with DCC, but it will make it a lot easier to find any trouble that you might have in the future


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

subscribed for later viewing :thumbsup:


----------

